# Pink Stink



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I popped it when I least expected it. Shooting in the dark is like shooting in the dark. PS. I'm tipsy!

[background=transparent]



[/background]

Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally saw a bit of glow







good shooting capt.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

HA... I knew someone would catch the itch to do this...

Cool Beans... and thanks for the mention

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

If you see my pic from earlier you'll see several light saber sticks. Pink is gone, the others remain. I will attempt a long distance shot. 40'? I hit the spoon from 60'+ so I think 40' is doable on 
"demand." The mention is par for the course. your brain bomb exploded and I caught some shrapnel. Keep it up!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

you should beable to do it @ 40' no problm.. mine was @ 33'/10m of course I had an aiding lightsource at the target.

a brain bomb from me??? I am surpirsed there was any shrapnel to catch









LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Fine Shooting capt!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hey capn, looks like your having a good time out there, dont fall into the water! if you do hang onto the slingshot, it will float!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Captain. You see now. This is why the rest of the crew doesn't use the pool any more! WELTS . ouch!!!!


----------

